# Need Help. Choose any forum board



## bunky (Dec 26, 2008)

So my buddy can get any 2010 forum board at a huge discount and is getting one for me as a gift. there doesn't seem to be many reviews on this site or others. I'm just seeing if anyone has an opinions out there. Not sure what to do now, with this new chilidog stuff coming out as well.

I currently have a '09 NS SL-R so i know how RC boards feel. I'm looking to get a more park oriented board for the park, hit some rails and butters.

Right now I've narrowed it down to Eddie Wall, Substance, Destroyer (Chili/Reg).

The seeker looks sweet, but i'm afraid it'll be too stiff and i'm looking for a softer board than the SL-R i have now. It looks like a spin/pipe board more than a jibbing board

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

Get Scallywag, I'd love love to find out how it rides ;p.
09 Destroyer was a good board, heard that 2010 one is going to be even better n softer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

The forum scallywag has a review on you tube (I think its by eastern boarder). It looks fun.


----------

